

Big mistake launching a startup: make users pay for beta - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/07/22/big-mistake-launching-a-startup-make-users-pay-for-beta/

======
brett
Joe Kraus argues that if you are going to charge it's helpful to do it in beta
to get feedback on how well you model is going to work.

#6 in [http://www.brendonwilson.com/blog/2006/04/30/joe-kraus-
confe...](http://www.brendonwilson.com/blog/2006/04/30/joe-kraus-confessions-
of-a-startup-addict/)

------
sharpshoot
The powerset demo is at an event - where the money is going on putting on the
event. Powerset isn't the only company demoing there. This guy just has the
wrong end of the stick.

Any news.yc'ers going to SFbeta on tuesday? - shoot me an email.

------
donna
Fully agree, users are providing the beta with their valuable time, offer an
exchange as QA testers.

------
benhoyt
Instead of just not charging beta users, imagine paying them a small thank-you
fee ... might be a good way to get early adopters really on your side.

~~~
dfens
Let me know when you do this.

~~~
benhoyt
Will do. :-) I'm actually hoping to do something like this when microPledge
goes live.

